# A visit to Sean Stewart's (Pic Intensive)



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

So I just got back from visiting Sean Stewart's House from Herpetologic.net. It was quite the exprience. He had to have 50 different types of frogs and and at least 300 individual frogs, froglets, and tadpoles. I took a lot of pictures (like 330 a lot ha). So give me a little time to sift through them and I will post the best ones up here.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I cant wait to see...i love his site.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

should be a pretty fun slide show


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay forgive my pictures. I am by no means a photographer. But here's the first ten...



























































































More to come...


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the pics are pretty good myself. Now you just have 320 more to post


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Sean is a really nice guys. He has some exceptional animals too. Those are beautiful BYH.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> I think the pics are pretty good myself. Now you just have 320 more to post


keep them coming we don't mind


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Back by popular demand haha. Here is 10 more....










I loved these fine spot leucs. The pattern is amazing


















I had no idea pulimo were so small.



























Another beautiful frog. His Sipaliwini were astounding



























He had these both labeled as Cobalts. I didnt know there was so much variation in that morph


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Nice photos, and amazing frogs, however what frog is picture 5 and 6 in the round of pics. It looks like a Epipedobate to me but I'm not sure


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

I am not certain. Their cage wasnt marked. There were roughly the size of a auratus or a leuc. Fast little buggers too. They were hard to get pictures of.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Round 3 coming up...

His mints were HUGE!



























Absolutley stunning Bicolor


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

kawickstrom said:


> I am not certain. Their cage wasnt marked. There were roughly the size of a auratus or a leuc. Fast little buggers too. They were hard to get pictures of.


Probably the standard (yellow) morph of A. bassleri.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Catfur said:


> Probably the standard (yellow) morph of A. bassleri.


I agree, the yellow bassleri can change their color quite dramatically when kept in a dark tank with lots of cover. They can go from brilliant yellow to a rather drab brown/grey in just a short time.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay that would make sense. That cage was very heavily planted. As were most all his cages


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

That is what I was thinking but I wasn't sure because they looked drabb in color, but I do agree


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm loving these pics. Are you gonna post more? Did you get any pics of the room or of the vivs themselves? I would love to see some of his setups. The pics he has on his site look really cool.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is another 10...














































I have never seen or heard of these before. He had them labeled Golden Auratus. I guess they are an albino or something.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

golden auratus are a true morph not an albino


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

jubjub47
He had only one display tank and it was in the middle of repairs. I have a few pics of some of his breeder tanks I will post after all the frogs. He uses mostly acrylic cubes for the smaller frogs, 20 gallons for all the tincs and azureus, and 40 gal for the phyllos and bigger frogs. I have a couple pictures of all his tadpoles. Lets just say they was a lot of deli cups haha. And he had one wall dedicated entirely to froglets alone. It was nearly floor to ceiling of the shoebox rubbermaid containers. It was imperssive.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wow apparently he likes tincts, haha. those are some awesome frogs. pictures look fine by the way. what kind of camera?

so how come the golden auratus arent everywhere like the others? are they new? or just not very prolific?

post more pics man, keep em coming


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Julio
Oh wow really? Where are they from?


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice pics. If you think it's impressive now, you should have seen it before he cut his collection nearly in half. Now that was a sight lol.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

kawickstrom said:


> Julio
> Oh wow really? Where are they from?


they are found in Panama


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

His brother was there and he mentioned that. He said the collection was quite massive. He has been downsizing everything including his reef collection.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

10 more...





































This little guy took me at least 10 minutes for him to sit still long enough to take this picture


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was referring to his breeder setups. I've seen a few pics that he has on his site and they look pretty cool. I would like to see more of them. The pics look great. Thanks for taking the time to post these.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

definitely love every trip i make to Sean's, he has a very impressive collection and there is plenty of knowledge to go around between Sean and Ben.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

I took a few pics of his breeder tanks and his whole room but the latter came out a little blurry... oh well. I will have to get some better ones next time ha


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Another round of 10...









































































These guys look almost fake. They were also a lot more bold than the other auratus


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Last 10 of the frogs...


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

And here is a few of his breeder tanks and setup. Sorry they are a little blurry but the camera's battery was dieing and I kinda rushed these...








































































































































I didnt get any of the froglet wall the camera died before I could get any shots.
I hope you all enjoyed my photo tour of Sean Stewart's as much as i enjoyed being there Thanks for looking


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frog room! how big are the tanks?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pics up Keith. I know that it was probably a beating to upload them all.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i think they are 15 or 18 inch acrylic cubes and some 10's,29's, and a few fiberglass snake brood tanks that he turned into vivs.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Julio
The majority of the tanks were the acrylic 24''x24'' cubes. The wall that I have pictured is all of those. The other side across from that is where all the tincs and phyllos are and they are all 20 gals, 40 gals, and even more cubes. And each tank had 2 to 3 frogs in it.

Jubjub47
haha 5 hours later Photobucket is only so fast... Oh well it was worth it.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

thedude said:


> wow apparently he likes tincts, haha. those are some awesome frogs. pictures look fine by the way. what kind of camera?


The majority of what he had were tincs. Including Lorenzos which were awesome looking frogs. And the Sipaliwini were realy nice too.

I used a Nikon D50 with all the auto features turned off. It was the first time I used it. I am used to just normal digital cameras. This was my first exprience with a dSLR. I have to say it was a very nice camera.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

He still have any of the silverstonei? Any photo's?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I dont want to even know how many FF cultures he has lol.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It is nice to see so many of the larger frogs in Sean's collection. I have recently had some interesting conversations with some fantastic froggers, and often their favorite frogs are big fat tncs, or something similar. He has some outstanding animals here.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> He still have any of the silverstonei? Any photo's?


No I didnt see any of those. Those might have been one of the ones he got rid of when he cut his collection in half recently.



moothefrog said:


> I dont want to even know how many FF cultures he has lol.


I actually asked that ha. Ben who was there said they usually have anywhere from 80 to 90 actively going at any one time. They had a whole closet full, floor to ceiling. They feed a lot of pinheads though too. Those mostly go to the tincs and larger frogs



Mywebbedtoes said:


> It is nice to see so many of the larger frogs in Sean's collection. I have recently had some interesting conversations with some fantastic froggers, and often their favorite frogs are big fat tncs, or something similar. He has some outstanding animals here.


Yeah he has a lot of tincs. His Lorenzos were stunning. Too bad there is a waiting list on them or I would have bought them then and there ha.


----------

